# Bad Bad Day :(



## rebelINny (Jan 25, 2011)

My goat Kiss has been acting off since yesterday. I thought maybe she was in labor so I had the monitor on all night last night but never heard any labor noise just her maa every few hours one time. Today I checked on her off and on and she seemed ok but still different. She was laying around alot and didn't want to eat or get up. So I went to check her again around 3 pm or so and she didn't look so good so I decided to try get her to stand up so I could see her back end (she was up against the wall). She is huge and I couldn't really lift her. Hubby was on a trip hauling and wouldn't be back for hours. So I moved her after alot of shifting and such and could see her vulva was protruding somewhat and it looked to be a mucousy small puddle where she had laid. I jellied up my hand and got a couple fingers in but couldn't feel any kids but I did see movement in the belly. By this time she is just laying on her sternum with her head tilted back and looking rough. She wasn't having contractions, she wasn't pushing or anything just laying there. So I took her to a vet and they did an ultrasound. They found a heartbeat but didn't look for more after seeing the one and since I am quite sure her due date isn't for three more weeks and the vet said there was no way she would survive either a c-section or probably the night, I had to do the most heart-wrenching thing I have ever done.........I had to decide to put her down and with her the beating heart of her kid/kids. I am so upset right now, I just wanna throw in the towel. Why would she have been fine two days ago and then all of the sudden just start acting off and not eat and now dead with her kid/kids? She had hay avaiable at all times, she was getting grain every day as well as soaked alfalfa cubes as well. I don't understand why this happened and now I have a whopping vet bill and no goat to show for it and my hubby would be highly ticked and will be when he finds out!!!


----------



## elevan (Jan 25, 2011)

I am sorry that this has happened.


----------



## chandasue (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh dear. Sounds like you did the right thing though. Better she not suffer.


----------



## KellyHM (Jan 25, 2011)

Sorry for you loss(es).

It sounds like pregnancy toxemia.  Is there a reason they didn't put her on an IV?  Or abort the kids in an effort to save the doe?  I'm sure there are probably answers to those questions and I just don't know the whole story.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jan 25, 2011)

sorry honey. 
:-(


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 25, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss.  What a tough decision to have to make.  My heart aches for you.


----------



## freemotion (Jan 25, 2011)

Sigh.  So sorry.  So very sorry.  Here's another


----------



## helmstead (Jan 25, 2011)

Terribly sad...so sorry for your losses.


----------



## Shootingstars (Jan 25, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your goat, the kids and your horrible day.  Sometimes the heartache seems great when we have animals but there is more joy in pet ownership than sorrow.


----------



## mossyStone (Jan 25, 2011)

I am so  very sorry


----------



## AkTomboy (Jan 26, 2011)

You did the best thing you could for your girl even though it was hard


----------



## PattySh (Jan 26, 2011)

So Sorry. I'm terribly saddened to hear about your losses.


----------



## lilhill (Jan 26, 2011)

So very sorry about your loss.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss and hope your upcoming kiddings go well and bring some joy back into goat ownership!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry about your loss.


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 26, 2011)

> It sounds like pregnancy toxemia.  Is there a reason they didn't put her on an IV?  Or abort the kids in an effort to save the doe?  I'm sure there are probably answers to those questions and I just don't know the whole story.


She just wasn't it great condition. I bought her as a bred doe so didn't separate her from the buck and other does when I bought her. She was skin and bones when I bought her and I was thinking the woman was in sane for having bred her instead of letting her recover from having trips. Well a month into her being here I noticed her flirty with the buck. He had done his deed already I guess cause she definitely was bred. I would never have intentionally bred this doe again without her getting back into shape. I think she just couldn't handle all the strain on her already weakened body. Dang that woman!!! Why are there goat owners that do this to their animals?


----------



## helmstead (Jan 26, 2011)

If you saw her go back into heat, and then get bred...why didn't you separate her from the buck and lute her?  

Just for future reference, it's no big deal to lute an accidental breeding, especially when the doe is in no shape to carry a pregnancy.  I would have taken that as an opportunity.


----------



## dianneS (Jan 26, 2011)

rebelINny said:
			
		

> > It sounds like pregnancy toxemia.  Is there a reason they didn't put her on an IV?  Or abort the kids in an effort to save the doe?  I'm sure there are probably answers to those questions and I just don't know the whole story.
> 
> 
> She just wasn't it great condition. I bought her as a bred doe so didn't separate her from the buck and other does when I bought her. She was skin and bones when I bought her and I was thinking the woman was in sane for having bred her instead of letting her recover from having trips. Well a month into her being here I noticed her flirty with the buck. He had done his deed already I guess cause she definitely was bred. I would never have intentionally bred this doe again without her getting back into shape. I think she just couldn't handle all the strain on her already weakened body. Dang that woman!!! Why are there goat owners that do this to their animals?


I know how you feel.  I got a doe from a woman who was totally clueless too.  People like that just frustrate me!  

So sorry for your loss, but you did do the right thing.  Take care.


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 26, 2011)

> If you saw her go back into heat, and then get bred...why didn't you separate her from the buck and lute her?
> 
> Just for future reference, it's no big deal to lute an accidental breeding, especially when the doe is in no shape to carry a pregnancy.  I would have taken that as an opportunity.


I definitely would have done that if I had known within a couple months of about lutalyse and using it to make does abort. I didn't know and I wasn't a member on here yet and its only since I have joined this forum that I have learned about things like Lute and Bo-Se and Vitamin B and all the great info people like me who live in the boondocks with no other goats owners to ask stuff like this. I have learned alot since finding this forum. By the time I joined and saw that lute was used for aborting unwanted kids well that was only about a month ago, I felt she was too far along and really wanted to give her the chance to carry them. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 26, 2011)

It is sad that you don't have local support from a breeder or vet. Unfortunately, we sometimes have to learn things the hard way and at least now you have somewhere to turn with questions and gain more knowledge. This was another tough lesson for you but at least you now know what you can do in the future.


----------



## crazyland (Jan 26, 2011)

I know it is rough. It took me this week to get passed loosing Heidi and her baby last week.
I am so sorry you had to do this.


----------



## warthog (Jan 26, 2011)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that, it's very sad.

Were the babies not far enough along that the vet could have tried to C-section them out and at least save them, since mom was going to die either way?


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 26, 2011)

The vet said since they were three weeks from due that they had next to zero chances of surviving even if a c/s was done.


----------

